# 1st pistol finally arrived...and Destiny?



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally, my first handgun arrived today and I am all giddy and excited about it.

The story, I few years ago (yes years ago), I contemplated buying a handgun. Did a lot of research and reading or specs online. I am certain at that point that my first gun will be a Glock 40 caliber (G22 or possibly a G35) but I never bought one. Couple of months back, the urge to buy came again and I physically checked the Glocks...to my horror, they don't feel well in my hands.

Went back to the drawing board, did more research and joined a few gun forums. Read a lot and asked more questions and was reluctantly steered towards 9mm (for all the good reasons). Later, gave in and concentrated my search on 9mm of; CZ 75B, H&K USP, Beretta PX4, S&W M&P, Springfield XD & XDM, Walther P99, & FN FNP9. A few were eliminated due to cost, fit, availability, etc.

Last week I ordered my pistol...a Springfield XDM-9 bi-tone SS/Black for $570.:smt033 Even ordered 2 extra magazines so I will have 4 total. While waiting, I bough my cleaning kit, cleaning solvent and lubricant and last but not the least ammo 24 boxes x 50 of it from Walmart (22 Federal + 2 RWS).

Today, my FIRST pistol arrived and as mentioned above I am all excited. Everything is perfect but upon closer inspection, to my horror, I noticed it is .40 caliber and not 9mm!!!:numbchuck:

I am not a super religious man but believe in divine intervention (or destiny?) so instead of returning it I decided to keep the 40 and have the 9mm mags replaced. Of course I also want to start playing with my FIRST pistol  and don't want to wait 2 more weeks. (can you blame me?):mrgreen:

My dilemma is the 1,200 ammo in 9mm which I cannot return (or replace). Any ideas how I can dispose these 9mm ammo? At any rate, went back to Walmart today and start stockpiling 40 caliber ammo. Even bought 4 boxes of Federal HST online already.

I will try to post a picture soon and maybe a range report next week if I can since we will be busy entertaining the whole week. Hope I can sneak out a few hours.



















Question...are this wear signs normal for a new (unfired) gun?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Why not just buy a replacement conversion barrel for the .40 so you can shoot the 9mm you have and you'll have two guns in one? Something like this http://www.pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=00PG016


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't you also have to buy a new recoil spring and mag to make that work? Or will the recoil spring work with 9mm. I know the mag would have to be changed.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Todd said:


> Why not just buy a replacement conversion barrel for the .40 so you can shoot the 9mm you have and you'll have two guns in one? Something like this http://www.pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=00PG016


Thought about that but I don't believe it is a good choice for me. I would rather rent a range gun and use that until the 9mm stockpile is used up...might take a few trips to the range though :mrgreen:.

Another option that I like is...buy another pistol. :smt023:smt033


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Poink88 said:


> Another option that I like is...buy another pistol. :smt023:smt033


That was going to be my suggestion.

:smt066


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Pics added


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

I believe that the factory test fires the gun before it ships, but I have no clue as to whether the wear shown here is "normal" or not. Someone with more experience in these matters hopefully chimes in soon.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

Ditto...You got no choice but to buy another gun for the ammo you already bought!:mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I see no unusual marks in the photos. Just racking the slide a few times will show marks in finish where the system is tight.

I am not certain if this is applicable or not at this date but: Around 4 years back I purchased an XD40. Soon after the purchase I found out the hard way that the loaded chamber indicator flag protruding from the slide top was razor sharp. While ejecting a round from the chamber in preparation for cleaning the indicator cut my palm wide open.

Springfield may have addressed this issue by now, I certainly hope so.

tumbleweed


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

TOF said:


> I am not certain if this is applicable or not at this date but: Around 4 years back I purchased an XD40. Soon after the purchase I found out the hard way that the loaded chamber indicator flag protruding from the slide top was razor sharp. While ejecting a round from the chamber in preparation for cleaning the indicator cut my palm wide open.
> 
> Springfield may have addressed this issue by now, I certainly hope so.
> 
> tumbleweed


It is still the same. Thanks for the heads up. :smt023

I might try to round that area when I get the chance but for now, at least I know to be more careful.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

i have no problem with the loaded round indicator on mine but if i did a small fille shoud take the razor off it in about 5 minutes. 

as for the ammo you can trade it or sell it outright very quickly depending on which page you put it on(not this one but list it anyway) :smt023


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

terryger said:


> i have no problem with the loaded round indicator on mine but if i did a small fille shoud take the razor off it in about 5 minutes.
> 
> as for the ammo you can trade it or sell it outright very quickly depending on which page you put it on(not this one but list it anyway) :smt023


Thanks, just did. :mrgreen:


----------

